# New Web Site is live!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Check it out. Feedback welcome.

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks Pretty Nice Tommy


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

good stuff!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Tommy,

Just saw a link of a share of a friend on Facebook that led to your new website. Very nicely done and professional looking.

My best...

Jim


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good job, nice


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice work Tommy ---


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Just like your casting - keeps getting better.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Jim. Not sure about the casting...lol

Tommy


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

new site looks great!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just surfin around and noticed the 656CTM has a picture of a levelwind reel if that matters to ya ... also the 757 ct, ctm and the 651 CTM


----------

